# Powder coating of the frame



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I just powder coated a starting to rust Rancilio Silvia frame and put some red pearl color on it. So much better better quality of the coating than the original one it cost me around 20GBP for sand blasting, chemical treat and coating.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

That's a bargain!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yep in my country I can find cheap and quality service


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I did similar in the Summer when Silvia was dismantled.

I kept mine black and the finish is much better than the original.

Mine also cost £20 at local powder coater.


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

Can I ask where did you find those deals? I asked locally and they gave me a £100+VAT quote! I am in London...


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

For those that got this done, can I ask the best way to remove the wiring loom from the chassis?

Mine has been very neatly cable tied which would be a shame to ruin, but think the only way I can do it is to cut them all and redo once back together.

Wondered if I was missing something.

Cheers


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Wire loom can be removed entirely from the frame without cutting, remove the bolt from holder near the hole where harness gets in and you can remove everything out.


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

I had the same problem -could not get it own fearing to damage it. If anyone has pictures or videos that would be useful!

In the end I went for the cheapest solution: I removed the rust myself with a steel wire brush, then polished further with a stone sanding bit, and finally painted with a rust & corrosion prevention paint for metal. Overall quite happy, definitely not a pro job but will have my Silvia going for a while!

From left to right: original shape of the frame, then after removing as much as I could, then on the right after two coats of paint.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

View attachment 43492
Thanks both @AlbertoG that looks like the kind of job I'm after, nothing to fancy just not flaking rust everywhere.

What paints did you use? Not sure if you saw in the thread I did but mines like this now


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

I used Hammerite HAM6720101 250ml Metal Paint - Hammered Black (bought from amazon). Seems to work nicely.

Good luck!


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thank you! Still waiting on a quote from a sandblasting/powder coating place but I doubt it will be £20!


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

NitJay said:


> Thank you! Still waiting on a quote from a sandblasting/powder coating place but I doubt it will be £20!


 Is this in London?

Interested in this just for fun.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Down in Sussex - they just got back to me - wait for it....

£100 - I even sent them a link to a new frame supplied for £70 to show what the part looked like.

So I've ordered all the paint etc (as I'd like to learn how to do this type of thing) and will give it a go myself. Quite looking forward to it. I'm sure it will turn out pretty unprofessional but on these machines you can't really see the frame anyway.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

You would think there is a market for someone to fabricate and sell stainless steel Silvia frames.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I thing that some guy from Australia already offer stainless steel frames and group covers.


----------

